# Boxster 981



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Hev & I currently have two cars - A6 Avant TDI for day to day stuff and ferrying the chocolate labrador around, and a TTRS roadster S-Tronic for fun. We chose the TTRS having had various TTs before, knowing that the previous Boxster was soon to be superseded, and bought it as a fun car for us both after I was diagnosed with Parkinson's Disease a little while back.

However.....the new model Boxster just launched a few months back, the 981, seems to be getting some rave reviews, and I've always wanted a Porsche before my illness perhaps affects me to a much bigger degree, so took Porsche Aberdeen's demo Boxster S with PDK out for a very quick drive on Friday, and have a longer test drive booked for next week. They also had a Guards Red Boxster S showroom car.










As it was pouring down with rain, never had a chance to really get to grips with the car, but the ride quality on the PASM equipped car on 20s was really quite impressive - better than our TTRS 19s without Magnetic Ride. Power delivery of the turbo'd 5 pot TTRS is much more immediate and lively, but it is the more powerful car anyway.

Can't really compare the engine sounds from a 1/2 hour drive - I don't think the demo car had the sports exhaust, but will try to compare against the TTRS, which has a really atmospheric 'growl' under load

I did think the Porsche multi-function wheel felt rather cheap & thin to hold, and much prefer the TTRS wheel - also much prefer the look of the Sport Design wheel to the standard wheel - it seems a pity that you can't get a multi-function version of the Sport Design steering wheel,

Absolutely love the S-Tronic 7 speed on the TTRS, but perhaps fancy a change back to a manual if we change to the 981 If we did change, this is the likely spec:

If you've ever thought that Audi prices are bad, welcome to Porsche prices - to get a Boxster S specced up to the comparable level for our TTRS, price is just shy of £60k  :lol:

Lots of kit is optional..good in that you can spec it like you want, bad in that you need to open up your wallet big style to get kit that should be standard in a £40k+ car!!

Boxster or Boxster S in manual
Agate Grey Metallic, Black roof
(option) Agate Grey / Pebble Grey Leather package with partial leather seats
(option) Mesh wind deflector
(option) ParkAssist front and rear
(option on Boxster) Bi-Xenon lighting system with Dynamic Light System (PDLS) 
(option on Boxster) 19-inch Boxster S wheel 
(option) Seat heating
(option) 2-zone automatic air conditioning
(option) Cruise control
(mandatory option!) Floor mats
(option) SportDesign steering wheel 
(option) Aluminum pedals
(option) Aluminium brushed interior package
(option)Porsche Communication Management (PCM) & Telephone module for PCM
(option) Sound Package Plus


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your illness. Life can be so cruel.

I am thinking on a new car. That Porsche looks nice. I shall take that for a spin this week too. Today would have been nice for a blast on the Milatery Road.

My son has just bought a 911 Turbo.... drool.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I would just buy the Boxster S and add a couple of options.

Porsche are the masters at charging for options, absolutely staggering what they get away with, particularly now VW own them.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Porsche Edinburgh have a platinum silver PDK transmission Boxster S in stock just now that is due to become their demo car - very nice looking car

Basic price - £43,600. With options, £56,463. Not sure I would go for their spec though.

They've offered a reasonable opening trade in value for the TTRS against that car, so I guess there are deals to be done if I was serious - I actually thought the RS may have depreciated more in the 20 months we've had it that their offer suggests.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Nice spec, the average options spend on Porsche is £7k, i would try to sell the TT first, I doube Porsche will offer that much for it as they can't put it on their forecourt so have to mnove it straight on.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

that looks cool in the picture I say go for it, I'll have the RS if you want to get rid of it quickly :roll: would be a nic wee wedding present :wink: :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

jbell said:


> Nice spec, the average options spend on Porsche is £7k, i would try to sell the TT first, I doube Porsche will offer that much for it as they can't put it on their forecourt so have to mnove it straight on.


Porsche Edinburgh is part of Sytner Group - 13 Audi dealerships in their group, and that's what they've based their offer on

http://www.sytner.co.uk/audi/home.aspx


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Choose your dealer with care Peter, you've only got 3 anyway and they're all very different in attitude.

Edinburgh are to$$ers, took our's away for servicing and returned it with front covered in stone chips - all got a little unpleasant, but they repaired it.

Glasgow were we bought from originally were excellent, but they were taken over by Sytners not long after and the staff and attitudes changed for the worse.

Aberdeen are really good - I know a few English Porker owners who travel to Aberdeen for servicing/repairs. Seems to be a small but friendly outfit.
Also have a good attitude towards warranty repairs...Edinburgh refused a warranty repair on both a/c condensors, Aberdeen happily undertook the work and indentified a few issues that needed addressing. A refreshing and rare attitude amongst dealers.

Other than that I think you're aware of my views on Porker engines, apart from those based on the GT1 lump. After a trashed engine at 9k miles you kind of lose confidence especially as it didn't appear to be an isolated incident. Although Porsche has made modifications along the way, the non- GT2/3/turbo engines are fundamentally flawed in design. 
If you're buying new (or used from Porsche) you'll have the warranty to provide that comforting blanket of security - so don't let the above "fragility" comments put you off 

Dave


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Was yours the 986 Dave?

Been looking at the 2.7 Cayman recently - If I get one I will probably pay the extra and get approved used for the 2 year warranty.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

DPG said:


> Was yours the 986 Dave?
> 
> Been looking at the 2.7 Cayman recently - If I get one I will probably pay the extra and get approved used for the 2 year warranty.


Yes 986.
Any used Porsche - warranty is absolutely essential and a few words on warranties...

Have a ferret around on Pistonheads Porker section; a few years ago Porsche stopped underwriting the warranty themselves and gave it to a third party company. It created a huge stink...folk who thought they were protected suddenly found it wasn't the case. The conditions governing claims were ridiculous; if the car had ever been out of the dealer network for repairs, had non-approved parts fitted - even if they weren't related to the claim; the fitting of paint protection film and several cases of Porsche approved accessories (Porsche's tracker system as an example) were all cause of claims being rejected!
A crazy situation which peed off many long standing Porsche owners. How it stands now, I'm not sure but I'd urge you to do your homework before buying.

As said in my previous post, I don't want to come across as negative...no other car has put as smile on my face as has the Porker; the steering, brakes and whole "on the road" driving experience is simply superb but I'm left feeling somewhat deflated by it's build quality and reliability.
If my issues had been isolated, I'd shut my mouth and get on with it - but they're not. Even with some discussions with Porsche GB I've got as close to a tacit admission as possible that issues are well known and documented by themselves but the costs of recalls/re-designs would be enormously costly.
As an example...a grinding noise from the rear developed, car is under warranty and a call is made to the OPC. 
Over the phone I'm told it sounds like a gearbox and a transporter collects the car. A few hours later I'm told the gearbox is fine it's only a rear wheel bearing. Not a problem the warranty will cover that.
Not so, not a warranty item but a "wear and tear" item...£400.00 please and we've discounted the cost sir.

Complained to Porsche GB and get a patronising lecture..."wheel bearings go round and round and are subject to wear sir. 20k miles is a perfectly reasonable life expectancy"
Well I'd just as well leave the car here with £1200 and get you to change the other 3 then - "no need to be like that Sir"
I've had cars that I've taken close to 200k miles and never experienced a wheel bearing failure.

Have a read here (perhaps not too far from you?) http://www.hartech.org/buyers.htm
Probably one the most clued up and respected Porsche specialists around.

Really not trying to put a damper on your potential purchase - just giving you a little insight on making an informed decision :wink:

Dave


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Dave, I can see that certain things obviously coloured your view on the marque, and probably quite rightly, bit the OP is looking at a new car, sure service costs are above the norm, but it's perceived as a premium product and as such premium prices are attached to everything surrounding it. He will have the benefit of new car warranty.

Sure, when buying a Porker used, it is buyer beware, but as such there is so much info out there, and many of these cars drop into the hands of enthusiastic owners who maintain them correctly and have documented histories. Yes when things go wrong they can be very expensive, and as in life there are no guarantees. So it's down to the buyer to do his homework, get a PPI, and then enjoy the ride.

But as you stated , they put a smile on your face, and for that, many owners will grin and bear the pain moments just to enjoy the good days.

Now what does the IMS bearing sound like when it implodes..............


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Agree absolutely CWM3 and I hope I don't come across as bitter or jaundiced, that is far from my intention. Simply giving an ownership experience 

Unfortunately for me at the time of buying (2003) there was little info' around that would've altered my decision to buy. Porsche was considered a premium product - and a paragon of reliability! While Porsche market themselves as a premium product, I'm not convinced the reliability or build quality justifies the costs.

While the OP will have the security of a new car warranty (still only 2 years in UK, everyone else 3 years?)That's fine and dandy if he get's rid off at the end of the warranty period. Otherwise he'll need to factor in the cost of extended warranty which was IIRC around £1300 for the last one I was bent over for.

IMS exploding? I'll let you know when that happens!...and it wasn't IMS that caused my engine failure but 3 split liners 

Dave


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Agree absolutely CWM3 and I hope I don't come across as bitter or jaundiced, that is far from my intention. Simply giving an ownership experience
> 
> Unfortunately for me at the time of buying (2003) there was little info' around that would've altered my decision to buy. Porsche was considered a premium product - and a paragon of reliability! While Porsche market themselves as a premium product, I'm not convinced the reliability or build quality justifies the costs.
> 
> ...


No mate, don't see you as bitter at all, just understand where you have been....ahhh Nikasil!

Funny my son has just had the IMS bearing replaced with the LN engineering ceramic as an 'insurance ' policy whilst the RMS was being replaced on his 996, I know in modern engneering terms the 3.4/3.6 has not covered itself in glory, and I scratch my head at times at the basic engineering flaws, but there is something about them that gets under the skin, I guess thats why people keep buying them.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Cheers Dave

Exactly the reason why i'm torn between the Cayman and a TTS.

My heart says Porsche, my head says Audi.

After spending £20k + on a car I wouldnt have a great deal left for potential engine rebuilds.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

phope said:


>


Is it me is it just the colour but,that cabin look's dull & very plain.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

The computer mockup does make it look rather dull

Perhaps sir would prefer full red leather interior?...










Or how perhaps brown with carbon fibre?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Dave makes a very good point about the engines in recent Porsches, and reminds me of what partly put me off buying an older Cayman or Boxster a while back

I don't know enough yet about the reliability of the latest direct fuel injection engines used in the latest cars to comment though


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Peter - I don't want sound like a harbinger of doom, DFI engines (they've been around a couple of years in Porsche flavour) 
are having problems with inlet valve fouling, bore scoring and excessive bore wear at top of liners. PH Porker section is your friend!
The DFI engines are simply the same, albeit modified, original M96 engines that spawned so many problems. Porsche have merely shifted problems from one area to another in an engine that I, and many others, suspect to be fundamentally flawed.

Remember, the Boxster was Porsche's saviour when it was about to go bust and that had the first iteration of the M96 lump and was Porsche's first foray into water cooled engines - the same basic lump, albeit in different capacities, found it's way into 996/997s (inc Boxster/Caymen equivalents) and the latest models. It was signed off by accountants not engineers...dig around and you'll find plenty of anecdotal evidence to support that - but not anything authorative (unsurprisingly)

For the op and others who have the "Porsche itch" to scratch do it but go in with your eyes open and do your homework. Or, for the same money as a new well spec'ed Cayman / Boxster look at a turbo/GT3

Finally, I posted a link to Hartech (a respected Porsche independant) If anyone is considering buying, new or used, have a look around his site...the guy must have spent a fortune in researching/designing/testing various mods to prevent these various modes of catastrophic failure. If there wasn't the need I feel sure he would've kept his cash in the bank.

Dave


----------

